
Ask HN: Looking for beta testers. Can you help? - krmmalik
I&#x27;ve just launched a new business intelligence service. I need people from the target audience to provide feedback on our sales process and messaging (you won&#x27;t be asked to buy or anything). We just want to be able to iron out the kinks in our sales process by getting feedback from people, as not everyone is vocal about how they feel.<p>Can you help?<p>Business Intelligence is what helps companies create really smart data driven marketing strategies. It&#x27;s what companies like Amazon and American express have used for years but this is not accessible to the small business.<p>Dropbox used business intelligence to develop their viral marketing strategy that helped them grow past $90m.<p>I&#x27;ll show you a live case study that we&#x27;re working on right now. A start-up that was recently mentioned in Forbes magazine; is a prestigious Sales Expo award winner and currently attracting high profile investors.<p>You need to be the founder of a business or start-up with a product or service that serves a minimum of 50 customers a month either as new customers, existing customers or a combination of new and existing though.<p>If you&#x27;re interested please contact me by arranging a quick 10-min demo using the link below.
Thanks in advance.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;calendly.com&#x2F;khurammalik-me&#x2F;quick-demo
======
brudgers
Curious as to what audience is the target audience.

~~~
krmmalik
Any start-up or small to medium size business that has been operating for at
least a year.

